# JAWS shark found



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

I don't know if this thread is in the right catagory, if it's not please move it for me.

It's a shame this icon was just thrown into the junk yard
http://movies.yahoo.com/feature/movie-talk-jaws-shark-hunted-down.html


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

It's so weird that all the props were thought to be destroyed and all these years, Bruce was still out there.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I wonder how many people he ate while he was out there?:googly:


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Wonder why Spielberg's never thought of remaking Jaws with a computor generated shark?


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

even if he did, the original will still be the best


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Speaking of "Jaws", there was a great documentary on TV last night about the making of "Jaws". It may hold the record for most number of things going wrong while making a movie


----------



## DeadRN (Jun 21, 2010)

Oh Brusy, Brusy, Brusy.


----------

